# finally looking into the coolerdor idea. need help?



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I have 5 Humidors and I'm gonna get a coolerdor setup finally because I'm looking to buy boxes of the cigars I like over buying them in singles or 5 packs. So I need to know what to do and how to set it up.

Also I remember finding a site that sold empty cigar boxes. So if anyone knows of that site let me know.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I found the boxes I was looking for here

Empty Decorative Boxes - Set of 10 - Cigars International

Empty Wooden Boxes - Set of 10 - Cigars International


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Also I believe cheaphumidors has cheap spanish cedar trays that you could stack on top of each other. Just another option


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Do i need cedar trays in the coolerdor? If I need them I buy them if not I use the empty cigar boxes or put the cigars in my Humidors.


----------



## ljaq516 (Apr 13, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> Do i need cedar trays in the coolerdor? If I need them I buy them if not I use the empty cigar boxes or put the cigars in my Humidors.


probably depends on how you want to set up your coolerdor. I've seen them set up vertically where the lid opens like a door and the trays look pretty functional in them. If you wanted to set it up like a a regular cooler where the door opens upward you could go cigar boxes. It's probably been said a few times already but check your local B&M for empty boxes. I know many places will give them away for free or sell them for a reasonably low price. I don't know if this would work as well as boxes but you could consider cedar strips as well if you have an excess. Hope this helps.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea but what about setting up a coolerdor and what kind of cooler should I get. Or should I get a wineador. I just really hate having Humidors now and don't have room for a big cabinet Humidor.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally decided to get a wineador. I havent received anything yet but I ordered a Newair AW280E from air & water and drawer and shelf setup from Forrest at Wineadors.com I think they look better and I like the option of temp control. If you are just concerned about storage space and dont care for looks the coolerdor is the best bang for your buck option


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats the best cooler for standing on its side without leaning?

I remember hearing it was the igloo 150 but not sure anymore?

I might upgrade my cooler and get one that can stand on it's side and put some shelving in there...

Thanks!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

coleman 150 is good for standing up. plus it has slots so you can put shelves


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I looking for something to put boxes of cigars inside. Don't need shelves really. Any suggestions or links please. Thanks


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the coleman 150's from wally world for about 89.00.
Each can hold between 30-35 boxes
I use the slots for wire shelves


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I got my 160 qt Coleman Marine cooler from Wally world last year for around $85 with shipping for $.02. I keep it in the basement which stays at 67 deg
year round. Filled with boxes and some beads it holds humidity at 65 with no problems. Best bang for the buck I think. You can set it normally or on end.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

How did you set up you coolers before you put cigars in there. Like when you are seasoning a Humidor.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Read this

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...c-your-coolidor-thread.html?highlight=coolers

There are more threads on this

1. wash cooler
2. add news paper for a day or leave in sun for a day to remove smell
3. Add Beads/KL
4. Add cigars........


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the cooler recommendations guys!

Its either that or a wine cooler  Haven't decided yet


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

The nice thing about a cooler is ... well ... it can still be used as a cooler once you put together a wineador.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Trays are nice for when your boxes get significantly depleted. Half empty boxes eat up space pretty fast and sometimes you don't want to age certain sticks together. Trays can offer more versatile packing because they tend to be much longer than most boxes so they offer better tetris options to pack your sticks together. Most wine fridges are not deep enough accommodate two boxes front to back so you lose a lot of usable space in that dimension. My wine fridge just fits two boxes side to side and perhaps 1.7 boxes front to back. Trays let you store into that fractional space.

You can certainly hold off on buying trays for when you accumulate too many partial boxes. Eventually you might have too large a collection for your trays and you need to go 3-4 cigars high per level. At that point, drawers are probably the most practical and sexy option.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

Think about the size cooler your gonna need and then double it!!!! I'm serious.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Read this
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...c-your-coolidor-thread.html?highlight=coolers
> 
> ...


#2 is something you really, really don't want to skip. The concept is so simple it's almost genius. One of the best pieces of practical advice I've ever found on the puff!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I found this on *Cigars International *

Cigars International - Cigar 101

*Do I have do line it with Spanish cedar? If yes how and is it a hard process?*

Thanks


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nah you dont have to line it with spanish cedar, your boxes/trays will do that work for you 

Example: I have only boxes in my coolerdor right now and it hasnt budged humidity wise in like 6 months


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

*@ StogieJim * thats the kinda of coolerdor I am trying to male. Just a cooler and boxes of cigars. Do You have any pics of yours to give me a better look of what mine might look like.

Thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: If I knew then what I know now - hands down I'd bought a Coleman 150 qt cooler with the slots and put shelves in it!! The set up Al (Asmartbull) has is perfect. If you want to add some looks, versitality and style to it - put shelves and drawers in it from Forrest (wineadoor). And if you want a good combo of the two check out Bill's (hopperb) set up!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I found these coolers:

Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler - Walmart.com

Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Also i don't think im putting shelves in the coolerdor. Just boxes. My single cigars will go in my Humidors.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Charles, you dont have to put cedar in the cooler, it will be fine without it. 

you can put boxes if you want, but will also be fine without them, as long as your beads or KL keep the rh steady.

if you dont have a crapload of cigars, or dont plan on filling the cooler up fast, you might want to start off with a smaller cooler, 70 qt or so. however if you plan on having 10-12 boxes or more, then i would suggest a 120 or 150 qt cooler.

another thing, if you plan on moving it often, a 150 qt cooler full of cigars is kinda heavy and kinda hard to move around. else 150 qt is great for storing a ton of sticks.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I probably gonna get the 120qt cooler. Buy a paradigm humidifier or a mechanic humidifier and a digital hygrometer and use velcro to attach them inside the cooler.

Never used beads before. *What is KL?*


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Charles,

I'll snap a pic when i get home from work later tonight. Its a small cooler, hence my need for an upgrade, but i'll show ya what im talking about.

I'm either gonna upgrade the cooler or go for a wine cooler  Still not sure yet, a cooler on its side may be the ticket and its much cheaper, just no temp control.

I dont mind if the temps get to mid to hi 70's though since i freeze all my sticks before they hit the cooler  Though I was bombed a while back and those sticks had a bunch of holes in them when i checked last week!!!

KL is kitty litter. The cheapest way to keep your RH solid!

I've been using KL in my cooler for over a year and RH really hasnt budged, I just give it a spray of distilled once every month or so  Dont think the seal is that solid on my cooler.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I'm thinking of keeping the cooler laying down long ways. I can put stuff on top of the lid to keep it closed tighter.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

You shouldn't need to put anything on the lid, the coolers are pretty good seal wise.

Plus having to remove a bunch of crap to get to your sticks may drive you crazy in time


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

djnitrofish said:


> I probably gonna get the 120qt cooler. Buy a paradigm humidifier or a mechanic humidifier and a digital hygrometer and use velcro to attach them inside the cooler.
> 
> Never used beads before. *What is KL?*


Active media would be a mistake in a cooler.......


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Stuff= possible Humidors which are only 5 small one ranging from 20ct to 50ct


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

What you mean * asmartbull * by active media


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I stand corrected, I mistook the
paradigm humidifier as an active system.I then remembered it was a foam container.
Pass on that as foam is a haven for mold.
Read up on the threads about HF Beads, HCM Beads and Kitty Litter


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

*@ asmartbull * what about these?
HUMIDIFIER: CIGAR MECHANIC (LARGE) : J·R Cigars.com

HUMIDIFIER: RECTANGULAR (RESERVOIR) : J·R Cigars.com

Only thing I'm worried about with BEADS AND KITTY LITTER is it will be at the bottom of the cooler and I will have to remove everything to refill the beads.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

djnitrofish said:


> *@ asmartbull * what about these?
> HUMIDIFIER: CIGAR MECHANIC (LARGE) : J·R Cigars.com
> 
> HUMIDIFIER: RECTANGULAR (RESERVOIR) : J·R Cigars.com
> ...


Charles
You ask for advice.
Many guys that have been around the block a few times, offer theirs.
You have mine.
Whether you choose to take that advise is up to you.

Just one question, what RH do you want to store your cigars....
and will those devices accomplish that ?


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I Like to keep my cigars between 65-70


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

All these veterans are saying KL.

I would say take their advice 

Oh, and I use KL in my cooler. RH hasnt budged in over a year now. And this was with a cross country move, where the cooler sat outside in a truck in sub zero temps for 3 days.

I SERIOUSLY doubt the cigar mechanic could do that. Hell, i didnt even think KL could do that 

Get the KL, save a ton of dough, and have the best RH regulator ever made


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

You just put the the kittie litter on the bottom of the cooler and at distilled water.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Add distilled water


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I use pantyhose, got it at walmart for like 30 cents. Just bring a lady with you  Nah, its all good, do it for the cigars 

Some guys using coffins, others aquarium filter bags...

Yep, fill up some pantyhose with them, spray with distilled, and put em in your cooler.

Thats it!

I told you I'd snap a pic, lemme do that really quick.

Its a tiny cooler, but you'll get the idea


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

sorry for the sideways pic...

but here's my humble cooler with the beads so you can see what i mean:


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok i got an idea now on what to look for in a cooler. What kind of kittie litter can I use? Or just use any? Yours looks really different.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea you gotta use the silica gel litter, not the clay stuff.

I dont remember what it was called. I got it at the grocery store for like 9 bucks. As long as its silica, and as long as its unscented, you're good to go.

Its BY FAR the simplest and most effective way to keep your RH steady. At least in my experience.

Hope that helps


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help *stogiejim* and *asmartbull*


----------



## Naduals (Apr 23, 2012)

Just switched from gel to KL in my small (75) humis, and couldn't be happier. Cheap, easy, and painless. Will definitely be using it in the soon to come coolerdor.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is a thread you may be interested in... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

personally i use HF beads in mine, but thats just because im a rich snob that can afford it (yes thats a joke)

you are getting some good info here from everyone. thing is, you can make a cooler into almost anything from simple storage (like i do), all way to a damn nice looking unit (like some of the other BOTL here). all depends on what you want from it. its easy to get started & set up, and a hell of alot cheaper than a comparable humidor.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Just have to say thanks for all of the advice so far from everyone. I'm gonna use KL


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

This is the cooler im thinking of getting. 120qt for $52 not bad for the money. Found 100qt for around the same price and 150qt for $80 up. What do you think? Now just advice on *KL*


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler - Walmart.com


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

That one looks good.

I wonder if they have it in stock at the store by me. If it has slots for shelves, I may have to pick this one up. 

Good find man


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

If not order it online from Walmart.

I saw it on amazon for same price with free shipping but it said it takes 3-4weeks to ship I can't wait that long. Im getting mine this weekend. I have 3 Walmarts close near me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Might as well get the 150, bigger is better.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Coleman 120-Quart Xtreme 5 Cooler:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Not spending extra $30 on extra space. Rather use that $30 for set up and cigars


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Petcetera Filter Lifeguard Bags at PETCO

Are those the filter bags you were talking about at the pet store or something different?


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Just got home from pet store and got 8lb jug of Exquisicat Crystals Fragrance Free and got medium/large aquarium mesh filter bags. Now I just have to take to trip to Walmart to get my 120qt cooler to start my coolerdor project.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

the only problem with the extreme coolers is make sure to seal the drain plug good. otherwise its a good size.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

any advice on drain plug to seal it extra tight


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Permanently? Caulk. It only takes a dab.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I checked those out today, the lid seems to go on/off way to easy.

Im afraid that the seal may not be too good...

Anyone have any first hand experience with these? 

It's a great price thats for sure.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

@stogiejim 
that SUX i was going to Walmart this week to check it. Did you see any other coolers there that where about the same?


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com

There is this one for a little more money


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> I checked those out today, the lid seems to go on/off way to easy.
> 
> Im afraid that the seal may not be too good...
> 
> Anyone have any first hand experience with these?


Weather stripping may be your best bet.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler: UV inhibitors in lid guard against sun damage Stain- and odor-resistant liner Threaded drain plug for hose hook up Reinforced, swing-up handles with tie-down loop feature Dual, snap-fit latches secure lid closure Snap-lock, child safety latch Dimensions: 38.3"L x 17.4"W x 17.8"H


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Having just bought a 100qt upgrade from a 24 and using shelves i have to say i would have been better off with a 150...just some food for thought. If you think its big enough go bigger!!!!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Charles that one looks promising!

I would love to find a cooler by next weekend so I can get it prepped to transfer my stuff over 

Let me know what you go with man!

Justin, I already know I don't have enough dough to fill a 100qt, 150qt and it will be mostly empty!!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

the only thing with the igloo 100qt( Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com ) is you have to get it shipped to walmart first i have not found any walmart that has it. i called the 3 near me and that all said they didnt have it. the igloo 150 qt( Igloo Quick and Cool 150-Quart Cooler - Walmart.com ) looks like it might have the same issue at the coleman 100qt( Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler - Walmart.com)

so it might be hit or miss with the igloo 100 qt Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

this one is only 100qt Igloo Quick and Cool 100 Quart Cooler - White - Walmart.com


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

djnitrofish said:


> Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler: UV inhibitors in lid guard against sun damage Stain- and odor-resistant liner Threaded drain plug for hose hook up Reinforced, swing-up handles with tie-down loop feature Dual, snap-fit latches secure lid closure Snap-lock, child safety latch Dimensions: 38.3"L x 17.4"W x 17.8"H


i have this one. been using it for 3 years & working perfectly


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Terry where did you get yours. Does it look like this one. Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Whats the best cooler for standing on its side without leaning?
> 
> I remember hearing it was the igloo 150 but not sure anymore?
> 
> ...


I wasn't very fond of the idea of standing up a coolidor on it's short side.. I questioned, what if I need to move it or if it tips over? I can only imagine the poor little cigars fumbling around in there...


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

I ended up purchasing this 110 Qt Igloo Cooler at my local Gander Mountain. They had it on-sale for $99, the online price for it is $140+, so I was all over it. Great Coolidor so far, I've registered 70-71% on all four corners, middle, and high.. It's very consistent. I also went with the wheels is because with it fully loaded it can get pretty heavy and it's a little awkward picking up a 110+ qt cooler..


















































1 x 110 Qt Igloo (Probably $107 with tax)
3 x Cedar Shelves from CheapHumidors ($37.15 with shipping)
1 lb x 70% Beads from Heartfeltindustries ($43.34 with Syringe and shipping)
1 x Oust Fan (From Amazon)
2 x Fuente Anjeo Box-Lids (two different sizes)
1 x Anejo no 46 Box-Bottom
2 sq. ft x 4/4 (or 1 inch) Spanish Cedar from Cedar Spanish 4/4 Lumber Shipped to You! Lowest Price, Highest Quality for your wood working needs from Woodworkers Source (34.99 w/shipping)
2 x Adjustable Hygrometers from Cigarbid ($11.70 each)

Total Damage: $255.88


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/16606389?adid=1500000000000012981640

Getting this cooler in this weekends. How did you clean yours? I have heard newspaper idea, detergent idea? What did you do?


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> Igloo 120-Quart Polar Cooler - Walmart.com
> 
> Getting this cooler in this weekends. How did you clean yours? I have heard newspaper idea, detergent idea? What did you do?


I mixed Arms Banking Soda with water, a rag, and a case of distilled water for cleaning and rinsing.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the idea Will. Dry time till you start putting everything into it.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> Thanks for the idea Will. Dry time till you start putting everything into it.


I take a dry clean rag to wipe of any excess water and then stand dry for the night or you could also do it for a day... If you have Spanish cedar that would be great, if you can get some Spanish cedar you'll need to season it like any other humidor..


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I am gonna fill it with wooden cigar boxes. I am bidding on 20/30 of them on Cigarbid. Also fill it with full boxes of cigars.


----------

